
New recordings and personal stories with AI expert systems pioneers - umangkeshri
https://computerhistory.org/blog/chm-releases-new-recordings-and-personal-stories-with-ai-expert-systems-pioneers/
======
The_rationalist
What would be a modern, open source expert system dedicated to natural
language understanding? If feel like this is non existant and any attempt will
find dead code from the 80s

